# Another Power Girl!



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually the kits called Girl Power... its the one Wolfman showed a bit ago. I got my kit...

There were some comments on the face. Its not bad at all, but definitely needs some careful painting. There are a couple fairly sharp features that maybe could be softened up with some careful sanding. And don't add a lot of shadowing to the face, as the heavy sculpting will ampify things a bit. Its a very nice kit overall. There were a couple really nasty seams on the back of the torso that would have been easy to fix if the arms were not in the way...




























Its about 1/6 or 1/5 scale... 8 resin parts including base. Would make a good beginners kit for a large resin figure. Aside from the torso seams, the other parts need minimal seam work. Molding plugs are easily removed with a nipper and X-Acto. Paint job will be a bit tricky for a neat look.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

djnick66 said:


>


HOLY WOW!! Get a load a those (err... that)!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think you even need to waste your time on the legs and arms.

Just the torso painted and finished will suffice. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It would make a good gear shifter for my car!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Actually the face looks better in the flesh. Careful painting is needed.


BOOBIES!!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

She has a much nicer face!

- GJS


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Dude! I can't see anything but little red X's in boxes!!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

She has a face????


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> She has a face????


 
Yeah, I checked mapquest, they said it's just north of the Milk Factories!

Wayne


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

What LGFugate said...all I see are red x's in boxes...not just here but elsewhere! Wassupwitdat?!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> What LGFugate said...all I see are red x's in boxes...not just here but elsewhere! Wassupwitdat?!


I HATE when that happens !  You should be seeing little pink circles !


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dabs...


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

a "wet" outfit would be nice?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this one painted up:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

jackshield said:


> a "wet" outfit would be nice?


I think I just got one ! ?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What? an outfit? Ooooohhhhhhh I get it. Is that why they call you the Dabbler????

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one painted up:thumbsup:


Thank you for linking me up with this kit. I haven't done a large figure in ages. Back in the late 80s and 90s I painted dozens of big Horizon, Tsukuda and Screamin kits for a friend of mine and for sale in a game shop I worked in. I think probably the last larger figure I finished (not counting Aurora size plastic ones) was Horizon's Judge Dredd back when the movie came out. So far its been a lot of fun. Its a good, solid kit overall. About the only parts I really don't like are the hands, which are absolutely terrible. They are amazingly crude compared to the rest of the sculpting. Its like one guy did the whole figure, and some Ygor in the studio made the hands...










Compare the fat, rubbery fingers and gibbon thumbs with the excellent and realistic sculpting on the boots... wierd. I will try to sculpt a new pair of gloved hands.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> What LGFugate said...all I see are red x's in boxes...not just here but elsewhere! Wassupwitdat?!


Beats me. Works fine on my puter at work and my sons puter at home...

Maybe right click on the X and view it that way?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I've heard the complaint about the red X's in several threads recently and it seems to be with those using IE? I use Firefox and haven't had any problems whatsover. Firefox is a superior browser, so good if fact that IE tried to clone with with Explorer 7. I'd recommend Firefox to anyone.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use IE myself... had nothing but conflicts and problems with Firefox. Who knows.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> What? an outfit? Ooooohhhhhhh I get it. Is that why they call you the Dabbler????
> 
> Chris.


Ah,...not exactly. It's "DABbler not DRIBbler !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:wave: Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

the Dabbler said:


> Ah,...not exactly. It's "DABbler not DRIBbler !


"Duane Dibbley??? I can't be Duane Dibley" Cat, from Red Dwarf


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ok Power Girl mostly assembled. I left the cape off until after painting. Its just stuck on for a couple pics.




























The last pic was colored in Paint Shop. I wanted to play around with a couple color ideas...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Poor girl can't see her feet.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She has feet?!?

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

terryr said:


> Poor girl can't see her feet.


Is that a complaint? Im sure she has someone to help with her go go boots anyways.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cool!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Lookin' good! All the way around!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most painting finished. Just need to outline the outfit, touch up some edges, finish the eyes, etc.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

SHe looks great nice clean colors!


----------

